# Premium Home-Made Weber Kettle 22.5 Hover Grill



## ski-freak (Aug 26, 2012)

Today I  welded some 3/16th inch diameter steel rod legs onto the bottom of a Premium Porcelan Coated Cast Iron Replacement Cooking Grate for a Char-Broil Patio Caddie, to allow more grill surface inside my Weber Kettle 22.5. The result is an "Upper Deck" Cast Iron secondary cooking grate. The Char-Broil Part Number for the Cast Iron Replacement Cooking Grate for their Patio Caddie is 29101652.

The Patio Caddie Cast Iron Replacement Grate from Char-Broil is 15 inches in diameter and was very easy to weld legs onto to hold it 4 inches above the regular Weber 22.5 inch diameter Cooking Grate. This is about a 44% increase in Cooking Surface!

First I took my grinder to the bottom of the Replacement Cast Iron Cooking Grate, to remove a little bit of its Porcelan Coating for MIG Welding onto. Next I bent up some mild steel rod by using a Mapp Gas Torch to soften the steel rod and then bending it with pliers to make two legs that would sit across the Primary Cooking Grate of my Weber. Finally I held the bent rod legs in place with magnetic welding holders while welding them to the Cast Iron.













Hover Grill 1.JPG



__ ski-freak
__ Aug 26, 2012


















Hover Grill 2.JPG



__ ski-freak
__ Aug 26, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice....  Dave


----------



## ski-freak (Sep 15, 2012)

I ordered another one of these Char-Broil Patio Caddie Cast Iron Grids to make a "Hover Grill" like mine for a friend's Weber 22.5, and the invoice that came with it shows Part Number 4184360, and its current price is 29.99 plus shipping. 

The original one that I welded up for myself looks exactly the same as the new one I just received, but the original one was a couple year old spare I had from when we had a Patio Caddie out on the deck at our ski house, and the old part number was on its package so that's what I referenced above. It seems they have a new part number now though the part is the same high quality. This high quality 15 inch diameter cast iron cooking grid could be adapted to become a "Hover Grill" for many other round BBQ/Smoking grills as well, probably including the jumbo BGE, Primo, Cypress or other ceramic units.


----------

